# Did I Get Ripped Off....?



## ZipRip0284 (Sep 18, 2012)

So, it's my first time buying pot myself, I have a lot of friends who smoke and I've smoked dozens of times before however I've never actually worked with it myself before, so to be honest I don't know if I got ripped off or not. >_< Yes, I'm obviously quite the newb. Anywho, here's a couple pictures. I don't know if you can really tell much from the pictures, but even the littlest insight would be great. >_<


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

How could we possibly tell you if you got ripped off if we don't know what you paid or for what amount you paid for?


----------



## Friendly Caregiver (Sep 18, 2012)

That's not even weed. Looks like rabbit food. I own and operate a rabbit farm, so I would know.


----------



## ZipRip0284 (Sep 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> How could we possibly tell you if you got ripped off if we don't know what you paid or for what amount you paid for?


I meant does it even LOOK like pot. =-I


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

Smoke it and see..?


----------



## thespaceman937 (Sep 18, 2012)

Keep buying weed through your friends


----------



## ZipRip0284 (Sep 18, 2012)

thespaceman937 said:


> Keep buying weed through your friends


What's that supposed to mean...?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

It means give your friends $20 and ask them to pick up some weed.


----------



## ZipRip0284 (Sep 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It means give your friends $20 and ask them to pick up some weed.


What I meant was...

Does that mean what's shown here doesn't even remotely appear to look like weed, and I was given stuff that isn't? I'm a HUGE newb to this, all I'm asking for is a little help and I don't want to go smoking this crap if it doesn't even look like weed to people who have been doing this for awhile. The most I've ever seen weed is the blunts I get to smoke.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

Then take a proper picture of it. Phone your friends, from what you say, they smoke the stuff so will know if it is or isn't weed. From the poor quality photo's (i mean come on, at least take it out of the bag ebfore taking the photo) it could be argued it is very poor quality weed. It looks like weed to me.


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 18, 2012)

It's weed and if you paid more than $10 you a sucker,i pay $5 for that amount and type.Don't listen to caregiver since that person is a troll and a complete douche and only says negative things.


----------



## ZipRip0284 (Sep 18, 2012)

Derp, looks a little more like it to me now. This is only a little bit of what was in the bag.



HotShot7414 said:


> It's weed and if you paid more than $10 you a sucker,i pay $5 for that amount and type.Don't listen to caregiver since that person is a troll and a complete douche and only says negative things.


And now that you mention that, I consider myself the biggest sucker in the world... =-I


----------



## 420mon (Sep 18, 2012)

Its weed Mon, price depnds where u live....thats like $5 worth here but could be a 40 somewhere else.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2012)

buy it in bulk next time, and from someone you know, not the fool in the black hoodie, or grow like all of us do, this is a growing forum afterall


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

Smoke that shit  You got what you were after, even if not of the quality you were after.

In future, use your friends connections  I've always found it safer to use someone that a friend uses regularly than just finding some random street dealer.

Rabbit food, lol. I wanna be a rabbit on his farm!


----------



## ZipRip0284 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2012)

idk why everyone gave you such a hard time its clearly weed...


----------



## Comatoke (Sep 18, 2012)

sunni said:


> idk why everyone gave you such a hard time its clearly weed...


right, thats weed bro ur good , and as long as u didnt pay more than $20 u didnt get HORRIBLY ripped off. i personally would pay about 10. MAYBE 15 if i didnt know the guy but it all depends on where you are. either way, go get yourself some papers or get a bowl and smoke your first ever owned bud sir.

and enjoy


----------



## bomb hills (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like weed from that photo, just not very good weed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2012)

barely any trich stalks... wth.. hope you kept your receipt.


----------



## ZipRip0284 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm going to safely assume what I got wasn't/isn't Kush at all!


----------



## chicanoindo (Sep 18, 2012)

why does everyone refer to all good weed as Kush??? how much you get that sack for?


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 18, 2012)

ZipRip0284 said:


> What I meant was...
> 
> Does that mean what's shown here doesn't even remotely appear to look like weed, and I was given stuff that isn't? I'm a HUGE newb to this, all I'm asking for is a little help and I don't want to go smoking this crap if it doesn't even look like weed to people who have been doing this for awhile. The most I've ever seen weed is the blunts I get to smoke.


It would appear to me from the pictures that you have indeed scored yourself some of the Devil's Lettuce. To say it more plainly, it seems your friend sold you some cheeba. Understood?

Now, what some of the other posters were alluding to was the idea that you're gonna want to know how much you are getting (grams) for what you are being charged (money, pokemon cards, sniffs of your sister's worn underpants, etc)... For this part of the equation you should consider investing in a small digital scale available at your local head shop. Now go smoke that nug and report back if it makes you feel like having relations with a jazz musician.


----------



## ZipRip0284 (Sep 18, 2012)

chicanoindo said:


> why does everyone refer to all good weed as Kush??? how much you get that sack for?


That's what I was told it was. And I'm aware I was suckered pretty bad. It's a whole 2 grams and I got it for $40. =-I


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2012)

ZipRip0284 said:


> That's what I was told it was. And I'm aware I was suckered pretty bad. It's a whole 2 grams and I got it for $40. =-I





that is a bit steep.


----------



## JohnnysBanana (Sep 21, 2012)

Where I live an 1/8th goes for $40-$60 depending on quality, so $40 for what you got seems kinda high but it could just be where you live. Ask your friends what they pay. 



tip top toker said:


> Smoke that shit  You got what you were after, even if not of the quality you were after.
> 
> In future, use your friends connections  I've always found it safer to use someone that a friend uses regularly than just finding some random street dealer.
> 
> Rabbit food, lol. I wanna be a rabbit on his farm!


Also, I'd go with this, connections are always better, or I recommend, go with the grow!


----------



## dirtnap411 (Sep 22, 2012)

I smell something burning.

I won't pay more than $40 an eighth, and it better be FIRE.


----------



## Canibus7 (Sep 22, 2012)

ZipRip0284 said:


> That's what I was told it was. And I'm aware I was suckered pretty bad. It's a whole 2 grams and I got it for $40. =-I


just link him up and tell him the count was chinced...........maybe he just thinks your stupid if u show him your not he will probably never do it again...just let him know your not a noob

for $40 you should atleast be getting 3.5


----------



## cedders (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi mate, as I don't know were you are from I will give you what you get in the UK...you should get a 2grs bag for £20 (1.6/1.7 grs is what you really get). as to say what it is! well yes weed it is but to recognize the strain is not always easy, smoking it will give you a better idea if you smoked Kush before...... and I just did with my latest Afghan Kush gorw 
Enjoy your splif mate and if you smoke enough try to to justify the cost invest a bit of dough in a setup and grow your own weed, best feeling in the world when you put time, love and effort into it


----------



## growVA (Sep 29, 2012)

it looks like bud.. they have fake bud for sale for people that are on papers but it doesnt work and its actually more dangerous than weed itself.. plus its basically just as expensive as bud so i doubt someones trying to rip you.

just smoke it and i promise you wont be worried about this the next time you buy.


----------

